# 1 Big Red Flag for Uber as Its IPO Approaches



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

*The ridesharing champion has big plans to hit the public markets next year, but growth in the U.S. seems to be grinding to a halt.
https://www.fool.com/investing/2018/10/25/1-big-red-flag-for-uber-as-its-ipo-approaches.aspx
*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I would say that the big red flag is the fact that Uber has never made any money and continues losing more and more money year over year.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

The IPO is nothing but good news for Aussie drivers. Cause once they launch on the free market, and subsequently watch shareholder equity tank, then not find funds to prop up their non ride sharing ventures, they will be forced to sell of assets. With Australia rumoured to be a profitable segment, heres hoping it is set free and spun off from the US arm. ANYONE should be able to make a decent profit out of this market if they run it right and capture the business as a going concern at fire sale prices. 

The only reason FUbers local competitors fail is they do not have a network to match FUber (ie drivers when they are needed) and that they try to copy FUber. Its not good business to copy a failed venture.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So...

Growth stopped... that means that they have pulled in close to their entire potential market base.

Unless they can make it profitable they never will.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Humming " Smoke & Ashes"- Tracey Chapman


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

None of you have any idea how the Uber IPO will go.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" TECHNOLOGY "

Is the Transhumanists ONLY GOD.

Children in Gods toolbox.

They split the atom yet cant contain Fukushima
And believe themselves to be " Masters" of that which they have not yet considered the outcome of.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> None of you have any idea how the Uber IPO will go.


yeah, nobody here who has been dealing directly with this company for years and is intimately familiar with how it operates has any clue how things will go lol


----------



## Ivan B (Feb 13, 2018)

soontobeautomated said:


> The IPO is nothing but good news for Aussie drivers. Cause once they launch on the free market, and subsequently watch shareholder equity tank, then not find funds to prop up their non ride sharing ventures, they will be forced to sell of assets. With Australia rumoured to be a profitable segment, heres hoping it is set free and spun off from the US arm. ANYONE should be able to make a decent profit out of this market if they run it right and capture the business as a going concern at fire sale prices.
> 
> The only reason FUbers local competitors fail is they do not have a network to match FUber (ie drivers when they are needed) and that they try to copy FUber. Its not good business to copy a failed venture.


Depends who buys these assets. Are you are thinking of an Aussie company taking over?
The only successful Aussie companies are in real estate and mining. If you can't dig it out of the ground then sell the ground.
If Go-Catch is any indication of the future of rideshare then God help us.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They actually know the company is doomed in the long term. The plan for upper management is to do the IPO, reap millions in bonuses and GET OUT.

These people aren't stupid. They know full well that the Self Driving Vehicles will actually lower the barrier to entry in the market and will flood them with competitors. Right now their drivers are their biggest strength because drivers are REQUIRED and this prevents other competitors from gaining ground (Lyft is closest). They really ought to be stockpiling money as much as they can and NOT wasting potential profits by researching the SDVs. The "problem" is it is all a confidence game. They need investors to think it will work so they can do the IPO, reap the bonuses, and then sell out and leave.

Mark my words: Within 3 years of SDVs becoming commonplace Uber will be filing for bankruptcy (or will be bought out).


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

sdc's in three years eh? 

hey can you show me a video of one driving without a person on city streets, entering a free way, merging onto another free way, and then exiting back to city streets? doesn't even have to be in the rain and dark.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Mark my words: Within 3 years of SDVs becoming commonplace Uber will be filing for bankruptcy (or will be bought out).


SDCs might turn out to be mostly hype and never become commonplace.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> SDCs might turn out to be mostly hype and never become commonplace.


not turn out, it already is.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I would say that the big red flag is the fact that Uber has never made any money and continues losing more and more money year over year.


As long as exist stupid creepy losers brainwashed willing to drive for charity and donations ubeU would exist


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I would say that the big red flag is the fact that Uber has never made any money and continues losing more and more money year over year.


Tech company financial fundamentals are different from old school smoke stack industry.
Just one of many examples
Amazon lost money during its first 7 years until it showed a profit.
Tesla lost for 8 years.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> Tech company financial fundamentals are different from old school smoke stack industry.
> Just one of many examples
> Amazon lost money during its first 7 years until it showed a profit.


omg stop making that ******ed comparison between a retail operation and taxi company. amzn's cost per book sold was steadily DECREASING as they grew. this was an efficiency gain from scales of economy. boobers losses have only grown since inception. Do you see and understand the difference?


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> omg stop making that @@@@@@ed comparison between a retail operation and taxi company. amzn's cost per book sold was steadily DECREASING as they grew. this was an efficiency gain from scales of economy. boobers losses have only grown since inception. Do you see and understand the difference?


Uh, 75% of Amazon's business is from Amazon Web Services (federal gov cloud service) NOT e-commerce (aka "retail operation"). You're funny


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> Uh, 75% of Amazon's business is from Amazon Web Services (federal gov cloud service) NOT e-commerce (aka "retail operation"). You're funny


no, profit comes from aws from large margins (which will eventually shrink as competitors get their together). revenue comes from e commerce. https://www.statista.com/statistics/672747/amazons-consolidated-net-revenue-by-segment/

c'mon bub, try to keep up. don't talk about shit you know nothing about.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> no, profit comes from aws from large margins (which will eventually shrink as competitors get their together). revenue comes from e commerce. https://www.statista.com/statistics/672747/amazons-consolidated-net-revenue-by-segment/
> 
> c'mon bub, try to keep up. don't talk about shit you know nothing about.


Like I said Pop, you're funny 

Tesla: 8 years no profit

Best of luck


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> sdc's in three years eh?
> 
> hey can you show me a video of one driving without a person on city streets, entering a free way, merging onto another free way, and then exiting back to city streets? doesn't even have to be in the rain and dark.


I don't think a video like that exists but there is one of SDV straight up mowing down a lady.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

nomad_driver said:


> I don't think a video like that exists but there is one of SDV straight up mowing down a lady.


One of many videos






Moon landing was also Fake

Bwahahaha


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> Like I said Pop, you're funny
> 
> Tesla: 8 years no profit
> 
> Best of luck


are you not going to address the incredibly incorrect statement you made?

see, you said: "Uh, 75% of Amazon's business is from Amazon Web Services (federal gov cloud service) NOT e-commerce (aka "retail operation")."
then I posted this link https://www.statista.com/statistics/672747/amazons-consolidated-net-revenue-by-segment/ that shows $108 billion of revenue comes from e commerce and $17 billion comes from AWS.

You add up the different segments and you get around $177 billion in total revenue. This means roughly 61% of revenue came from e commerce, not aws. So is it that you can't do basic math or you have no clue what you're talking about?

also, why are you bringing up an auto manufacturer? You want to compare a retailer, taxi company, and auto maker now?

Oh I get it now. You're one of those speshul types that thinks everything is a "tech" company aren't you?



nomad_driver said:


> I don't think a video like that exists but there is one of SDV straight up mowing down a lady.


well we have google being unable to merge onto a crowded free way from April of this year.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990683818825736192
I'm sure they have it all figured out by now though /s


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> not turn out, it already is.


It does seem to be 99.9% hype right now but I think it might eventually work.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> Tech company financial fundamentals are different from old school smoke stack industry.
> Just one of many examples
> Amazon lost money during its first 7 years until it showed a profit.
> Tesla lost for 8 years.


Tesla:










Uber:










They're both headed for the ash heap of history.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> SDCs might turn out to be mostly hype and never become commonplace.


It's probably going to happen eventually. My point though is that the need for a large amount of drivers worldwide is exactly what is keeping Uber in the lead and making it hard for competitors to challenge them. Remove the need for human drivers and you remove the barriers to entry for your potential competition.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Tesla:
> 
> View attachment 270117
> 
> ...


Thx u for the info!
For the record, Whenever I need feedback on global high financial issues, tax & legal advice I alway seeks out Mile HighMile645! the Uber Driver's Opinion.

Seriously, You should have your own financial show on Bloomberg and column in the WSJ.

Call the show: "The bottom line with Mile HighMile645! "

Please Tell us your detailed position on trade with China and tariffs



touberornottouber said:


> It's probably going to happen eventually. My point though is that the need for a large amount of drivers worldwide is exactly what is keeping Uber in the lead and making it hard for competitors to challenge them. Remove the need for human drivers and you remove the barriers to entry for your potential competition.


You're stating the technology behind the uber app has nothing to do with their rapid growth and worldwide passenger acceptance.
Thx u!
I think I'm going to start my own app based taxi service.
Call it "bueno"


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> One of many videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as long as you're never leaving suburbia on a lite traffic sunny day Waymo is ready for prime time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> They actually know the company is doomed in the long term. The plan for upper management is to do the IPO, reap millions in bonuses and GET OUT.
> 
> These people aren't stupid. They know full well that the Self Driving Vehicles will actually lower the barrier to entry in the market and will flood them with competitors. Right now their drivers are their biggest strength because drivers are REQUIRED and this prevents other competitors from gaining ground (Lyft is closest). They really ought to be stockpiling money as much as they can and NOT wasting potential profits by researching the SDVs. The "problem" is it is all a confidence game. They need investors to think it will work so they can do the IPO, reap the bonuses, and then sell out and leave.
> 
> Mark my words: Within 3 years of SDVs becoming commonplace Uber will be filing for bankruptcy (or will be bought out).


If fuber has its way, there won't be merely a barrier to entry for competitors, competition will be ILLEGAL.

Fuber is a leader of a cabal that includes gryft, Zip car, environmental activists, and others, who for the past two or three years have been lobbying cities across the the country to BAN privately-owned SDCs from city streets.

ONLY large fleets (fuber, gryft, and a few other giants) of SDCs would be allowed to operate.

Of course, fuber isn't pushing this dangerous scheme for its own benefit, they're doing it for public safety.

Thank you fuber, for caring about our safety.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Seven77 said:


> Please Tell us your detailed position on trade with China and tariffs


I'm for free trade however China has been abusive in their global trade policy by not allowing foreign products into their markets while being allowed free access to U.S and European markets. Europe is retaliating as well. China's theft of intellectual property is also part of the equation. Like Mexico and Canada, China will eventually have to back down.

The fourth industrial revolution will have a profound effect on China and on the rest of the world.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

nomad_driver said:


> Well as long as you're never leaving suburbia on a lite traffic sunny day Waymo is ready for prime time.


Agreed!

Like the PC & cell phones that don't function underwater or in caves
It'll never catch on!

EV Tesla? Gone by this time next year! Everyone loves fossil fuels !

Amazon e-commerce? No way!
People love the brick and mortar retail experience

Bill gates stated 30 years ago that retail will be conducted on the World Wide Web.
What an idiot!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Eh... internet retail is here to stay...

But amazon isn’t an F rated business on the BBB. They have a respectable A-

Uber has an F rating. Not even joking...



F rated businesses tend to drop.

They also tend to get sued...


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Eh... internet retail is here to stay...
> 
> But amazon isn't an F rated business on the BBB. They have a respectable A-
> 
> ...


Agreed!
Trillion dollar annual Amazon is Out of Here!
Gone baby G O N E

Those suckers that bought amazon stock years ago now millionaires don't realize how their lives are gone to change when amazon goes out-of-business because of their
Better Business Bureau Rating

E-Z pass F BBB Gone !

Any worldwide international company that gets sued is HISTORY.
Never has any multi billion dollar co Ever survived a lawsuit


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> Agreed!
> Trillion dollar annual Amazon is Out of Here!
> Gone baby G O N E
> 
> ...


Why are you still talking about things you know nothing about? Remember earlier when you said Amazon Web services was responsible for 75% of Amazons revenue but you were dead wrong?


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

hey let's take all the ipo money and use it to buy all the drivers a new set of tires.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> Uh, 75% of Amazon's business is from Amazon Web Services (federal gov cloud service) NOT e-commerce (aka "retail operation"). You're funny


How is a "federal gov cloud service" comparable to a taxicab company?


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How is a "federal gov cloud service" comparable to a taxicab company?


LOL, I dunno officer. I just Went along for the ride that went off the rails


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> LOL, I dunno officer. I just Went along for the ride that went off the rails


Bong on.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

nomad_driver said:


> I don't think a video like that exists but there is one of SDV straight up mowing down a lady.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

We'll see how Uber will do with this recession coming. They've never operated in a tough economic environment. Plus they fund their operations with investments plus debt/junk bonds. Rates are rising, increasing their costs. If markets do not perform in the next few months, they will be forced to put the IPO on hold unless they want less subscriptions and a lower price. $120b is way too high of a valuation and someone would be an idiot to buy this unless they are very short term.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> Moon landing was also Fake
> 
> Bwahahaha


Yes, it was. All rockets and supposed shuttles they launch go up a lil bit then directly to the side and into the ocean a few miles from where they take off from. Nothing has ever been up in fake "space" because they can't get past the firmament. Nobody is ever on those supposed shuttles, ever. When they supposedly return, they just take off from a ship nearby and land, acting like they came back from fake "space".

Lies are nothing new for the people that run the world behind the scenes.


























https://www.google.com/search?q=nasa+serpent+tongue

http://robschannel.com/nasa-in-hebrew


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I would say that the big red flag is the fact that Uber has never made any money and continues losing more and more money year over year.


They're making piles of money in North America.

The "losses" are the result in overseas expansion (China was a money pit), and large investments in SDCs, flying cars, etc.

Uber WANTS people to think they're losing money on our rides (they're making large profits on our rides), because after all, how can drivers ask for a pay raise when uber's "losing money".

Suckers including those in the media buy into the "losing money" deception.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

arianna huffington knows when to cash out.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> They're making piles of money in North America.
> 
> The "losses" are the result in overseas expansion (China was a money pit), and large investments in SDCs, flying cars, etc.
> 
> ...


 This is the stupidest post I've seen in quite some time. They're offering high-yielding junk debt to keep the illusion of losses going. What a silly expensive lie


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> This is the stupidest post I've seen in quite some time. They're offering high-yielding junk debt to keep the illusion of losses going. What a silly expensive lie


Yeah issuing junk bonds is the corporate equivalent of a "payday loan"

Not a good sign of financial success.

Issuing bonds is expensive and only costs money, the only reasonable time a company does this is to get through the slow part of a season in a seasonal industry. IE raising nessisary capital before the harvest, or raising capital to get a new product on the shelves...

I don't see a payday around the corner for Uber.. maybe it's investors if they IPO but I think this elephant is knocking on death's door.

The dinosaur cab companies are going to survive. Because they haven't been operating at a loss for 10 years...


----------

